# Where toOrder Sapings and small bushes



## Mtnman4ever (Feb 11, 2007)

I have asked around at nursuries with in a reasonble distance from me about ordering sapling and various bushe 
i amlooking for bith plants native to South eastern NH (ialready know wher to get them in near Snowmanss /.Aspen 

Iamslow lokng ro other speiumenv tree japnasse maples ar poular along with soem fruit trees . I know Ican get redwood sapling s from a numbe ofplaces i am notsure how they will geow in New England I cannot pant tem in Coorado or at least in the mountains . 
But a client wants one or two along with frens Which i have thoudqnds of my supply of japanse maplesan is getting low I had a a unlimited supply at one time . 
The damn deer are now invading and they will get through alomost anything NO not shoot them . So i have to hope my Rhodies will not become thier dinner. 

Any low gowing trees are and panats I can build a lving hedge with How I got into this i do ot knw other thani can operate a Mini Excavator . I just need toorder someas nmursery do notseme otdcarryt evry tingi want . 
thanks 

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Newt* (Feb 17, 2007)

You might want to search here.
http://davesgarden.com/gwd/

Newt


----------

